# New to this need help?



## New1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

So it all started this summer 2012. I went through a large amount of stress due to some reasons in my life and I was so worried with stuff going on in my life. Late in July I found I started having awful winds, and pain in my stomach. When I would go to the toilet it would come out in small light light light brown balls. I also got very bad causes of diarrhea. I then went for a number of tests at the doctors and then I was told it was IBS. I have to admit I have started to learn to control it. I now have a better diet and eat a lot of healthy things. I'm just finding it hard at the minute because EVERY time I go to the toilet it is a nightmare. Most of the time it would come out in little balls, brown and so light. The doctor said that's what IBS does and he gave me a number of treatments. I am 18 years old and it's starting to annoy me. I also noticed when I go to the toilet it can sometimes burn my bum and I find it awful.I am now on the Peppermint oil and it is working well with the pains in the stomach and the side pains I would get but nothing with going to the toilet seems to be getting better.Does anyone have this issue? Any advice? I have been drinking loads of water now and cut out all of my junk food but it is hard and I just want to be able to go to the toilet right and not have this worry.I can't even remember the last time I went to the toilet and everything was normal. I went and got my stool's tested but everything came back normal. Anyone have advice?


----------

